# Schools in The Ponds Sydney



## tfk257 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am wondering is there any good primary and High public schools that serves residents of the Ponds, NSW?

Thanks


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi I used to live in Kellyville, I can say Kellyville public is fantastic, also rouse hill primary school I have heard good things. It's a nice area and the schools have good reputations in that area. Hope this helps


----------

